# stalling 9spd auto



## sleepyzzz (Nov 2, 2018)

i have a problem with the auto start stop, thinking that the constant cranking up can't be good for the life of the engine and starter . So i always put the car in low and manually shift to +9 to get around that. I have same year model as yours, with 42,000 miles purchased new in November last year with no problems.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

sleepyzzz said:


> i have a problem with the auto start stop, thinking that the constant cranking up can't be good for the life of the engine and starter .


It's fine. Europe has had them for a long time now - they're all fine. It's like the engineers knew what they were doing...


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Have not had that issue on either of my 9sp auto diesels. As to ideas, well with a diesel it just about has to be related to fuel delivery, or bad fuel. There is no ignition. You could be about due for a fuel filter. I just replaced one on my Gen 1 car, monitor was at 17%, and it was definitely ready. Filter was as dark as coal. Going to the dealership is definitely on your to do list, however unless they replicate the problem there's a good chance they won't really do anything. Please keep is posted on what you find.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

That is a strange problem. Never had that happen before on mine either (25k mi). 

There could be a number of causes. Bad fuel, or clogged fuel filter as mentioned above. Loose electrical connection. ECU problem/glitch... 

No CEL after either event?
It will be very hard for the dealer to diagnose if there is not a CEL and it happens so rarely. 

Let us know what they find, if they do figure it out.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

sleepyzzz said:


> i have a problem with the auto start stop, thinking that the constant cranking up can't be good for the life of the engine and starter . So i always put the car in low and manually shift to +9 to get around that. I have same year model as yours, with 42,000 miles purchased new in November last year with no problems.


I 100% agree. I am always in L9. AS/S is super annoying to me, and I am sure it is not good for the engine or the electrical system even if it is "designed" for it. 

This is also a possible source of the stalling, it has been reported before having "glitches" with the system not re-starting on rare occasions. Never heard of that in reverse before though.


----------



## oregon_rider (Jul 21, 2017)

Run it by an AutoZone and have them pull codes for you. Solenoid issue in transmission can set code but not illuminate the check engine light.... 

Harsh shifting/harsh engagement/wrong gear (or lack of engagement) might be caused by solenoid/valve body issue in transmission.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

sleepyzzz said:


> thinking that the constant cranking up can't be good for the life of the engine and starter


A while back there was one manufacturer (I think it was Mitsubishi) that had come up with a better way to start an engine from a stop like that. They recognized that stopped engines usually had one piston that was stopped somewhere after top dead center. Their starting trick was to use the gasoline direct injection to squirt a small bit of fuel into the cylinder and then fire the spark plug. The combustion would turn the engine over fast enough to start it within one revolution of the crankshaft and be at idle speed just that quickly.

I don't know if they patented it but this seems like it would be a great way to start an engine at ANY time, not just when it's stopped in traffic. It makes me wonder why it's not included as an option for GDI cars to be able to start them without needing an electric starter.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Ford had the idea of direct injection start decades ago. They wanted to eliminate the starter motor.

It was talk before I retired from wrenching 20 years ago.

I'm surprised it took this long to implement direct injection. Don't know what happened to the starter part of it.

They also had the stupid idea of car not running if ac pressure got too low. Like anyone would care about it in the winter.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

snowwy66 said:


> I'm surprised it took this long to implement direct injection.


It took a while for the technology to be reliable and flexible enough for widespread use. Indirect gasoline injection works just fine and it gives you the ability to inject fuel over a while range of crankshaft rotation because even if the intake valve is closed the fuel can be sprayed on the back of the valve during the compression, power, and exhaust strokes. The first generation of GDI only allowed injection during the intake stroke so the time for fuel injection was much shorter than what was available for port injection.

It was just a matter that port injection was "good enough" for everything they wanted. It was reliable, known technology, and there was no compelling reason to abandon it for GDI. Now that there are fuel economy gains to be had, it's becoming widespread.

A couple decades into GDI and we are discovering that it results in significant pollution of very, VERY tiny particulate matter. Tiny PM of the kind that is small enough to be inhaled and cross the blood/brain barrier, which is kinda scary what it can do to people. European emissions regulations are starting to require gasoline particulate filters on their cars sold there and I expect it to come to the USA as well.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Barry Allen said:


> A while back there was one manufacturer (I think it was Mitsubishi) that had come up with a better way to start an engine from a stop like that. They recognized that stopped engines usually had one piston that was stopped somewhere after top dead center. Their starting trick was to use the gasoline direct injection to squirt a small bit of fuel into the cylinder and then fire the spark plug. The combustion would turn the engine over fast enough to start it within one revolution of the crankshaft and be at idle speed just that quickly.
> 
> I don't know if they patented it but this seems like it would be a great way to start an engine at ANY time, not just when it's stopped in traffic. It makes me wonder why it's not included as an option for GDI cars to be able to start them without needing an electric starter.


BMW and Mercedes do/did this on their 2L turbos. Super rough restart - it feels like an outboard suddenly pulled to life , but it's quicker than the Cruze which is already quick to react. 

With a diesel stalling, I'd wonder if it's something fuel system related. My 1.4 has had hesitation or a sudden lack of power a handful of times right after restart in 100* plus temps that felt to me like it was caused by high underhood temps and maybe fuel boiling in the under hood line somewhere. It has never done it when cooler, and it's been a year or two since I've experienced it. 



Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

jblackburn said:


> maybe fuel boiling in the under hood line somewhere.


This would be almost impossible with fuel injection. Fuel line pressure, even in the low pressure line, makes sure gasoline cannot boil.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Barry Allen said:


> This would be almost impossible with fuel injection. Fuel line pressure, even in the low pressure line, makes sure gasoline cannot boil.


Looks like you are right - I haven't vapor locked a car since my carbureted 80's cars. I did have a fuel-injected one that hated being started and then shut off (like to move it in the driveway) - it seemed like it would flood the cylinders with fuel and lose compression temporarily, and then you'd have to crank away in "clear flood" mode next time you started it. 

In any case, when I did see that happen on the Cruze, it seems to act like it's either starved for fuel or bogged down from too much a second or two after restart, then recovers just before it stalls. Maybe an EVAP purge event or fuel system check valve/regulator bleeding off the pressure when it was so hot? Not sure what would cause a diesel to do it in any case.


----------



## ocdingbat (Jan 12, 2019)

MRO1791 said:


> Have not had that issue on either of my 9sp auto diesels. As to ideas, well with a diesel it just about has to be related to fuel delivery, or bad fuel. There is no ignition. You could be about due for a fuel filter. I just replaced one on my Gen 1 car, monitor was at 17%, and it was definitely ready. Filter was as dark as coal. Going to the dealership is definitely on your to do list, however unless they replicate the problem there's a good chance they won't really do anything. Please keep is posted on what you find.


agreed! that is always my fear with taking a car into the dealership. if the car doesn't throw a code, there isn't much a tech will do, especially with a problem like this. I had an issue with my old Jetta tdi and no one could figure it out! finally my fourth mechanic suspected a work camshaft and bearings. bingo! hopefully its something as minor as the fuel filter


----------



## ocdingbat (Jan 12, 2019)

TDCruze said:


> That is a strange problem. Never had that happen before on mine either (25k mi).
> 
> There could be a number of causes. Bad fuel, or clogged fuel filter as mentioned above. Loose electrical connection. ECU problem/glitch...
> 
> ...


no CEL! Yes very strange. you never know, all you need is one bad fuel station run and bad things will happen!


----------



## ocdingbat (Jan 12, 2019)

oregon_rider said:


> Run it by an AutoZone and have them pull codes for you. Solenoid issue in transmission can set code but not illuminate the check engine light....
> 
> Harsh shifting/harsh engagement/wrong gear (or lack of engagement) might be caused by solenoid/valve body issue in transmission.


You know what? You just reminded me, sometimes I shift into drive, release the brake, and the tranny will not shift for 2-3 seconds even though the selector light indicates Drive. I will make sure to mention that to Chevy! Thanks


----------



## ocdingbat (Jan 12, 2019)

just and update: 
took the car in for 15k mi service. I explained the stalling problem to the dealership. 
They scanned for codes and came back with nothing. They said they tried replicating the problem but of course nothing came of it. The car has only done it twice but never a full stall since. I didn't expect the dealership to be able to replicate it as I still don't know what exact conditions led to this happening in the first place, other that just driving around in a normal environment. 
A couple of times lately I have noticed a "lazy start", as if the car was to slow to start and the clutch was already engaged ready to pull the car forward. Just on the verge of stalling again. Other than that, I am very happy with the car. I have been averaging 47-48 mpgs to work. Its simply amazing! I will keep monitoring the car and will report back here if anything new develops.


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

2018 A9 here. 32k miles. Not a single stall or hard start.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

snowwy66 said:


> They also had the stupid idea of car not running if ac pressure got too low. Like anyone would care about it in the winter.


you need ac in winter for defrost


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Could it be something wrong with your torque converter, or maybe a sticking torque converter clutch solenoid? (if the latter, eventually it'll get bad enough the car will stall every time you shift from P to R or D)

Never driven the 9sp, but I let off the brake when the light is about to change and my gasser just gently rolls forward, every single time. A lurch forward would definitely get my attention.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

boraz said:


> you need ac in winter for defrost


There's no pressure to run ac below 40*

It would blow apart if it did run.

Monitor ac gauge in torque app. You'll see what I'm talking about.

Freon contracts in the cold. I had 5 psi in the system last January. Single digit temps.


----------



## ocdingbat (Jan 12, 2019)

Taxman said:


> Could it be something wrong with your torque converter, or maybe a sticking torque converter clutch solenoid? (if the latter, eventually it'll get bad enough the car will stall every time you shift from P to R or D)
> 
> Never driven the 9sp, but I let off the brake when the light is about to change and my gasser just gently rolls forward, every single time. A lurch forward would definitely get my attention.


It is very possible I will keep an eye peeled for the latter. I hope it happens within the warranty period too so I don't have to fight with the dealership. 

You know, one thing that has caught my attention lately (and I forgot to bring up to the dealership) is that every so often as I am driving, usually in the lower gears, the car will hold that gear. The RPMs will reach between 3k-4k before there is a shift. Thats pretty high for a 9 Spd. Every time that has happened, it will only do it once in that particular trip. I own an 07 duramax with a 6 Spd Allison. The Cruze does similar to what my GMC does when it its cold, it will shift at higher RPMs until the engine warms. Biggest difference being the Cruze won't do it while its cold, it will do at random during a trip, and only once. Can very well be the torque converter or sticky solenoid!?


----------



## ocdingbat (Jan 12, 2019)

What I really need to do is keep a notepad in the car and document time, day, millage and exact issue. Im really impressed with the car. Hopefully this gets resolved.?


----------



## Crzy97 (Dec 4, 2019)

Same happened to me. Came to a full stop. Auto shutoff kicked in. Would not restart without putting it in park and manually starting the car. It’s a automatic 2018 diesel with approximately 13k.


----------



## Z71 (Jan 1, 2019)

MP81 said:


> It's fine. Europe has had them for a long time now - they're all fine. It's like the engineers knew what they were doing...


In fact they use auto start/stop even on manual transmission diesel cars. I got a ride in a Renault diesel 6 speed manual and it had the auto start/stop feature.


----------

